# applying for an import permit



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

hey all. a friend of mine has offered to ship a load of bearded dragons to me from the USA. he said all i need is to apply for an import permit as he has all of the stuff he needs at his end (he does this alot) and can arrange shipping and everything else. SO, how does one apply for an import permit......is it through animal health /and CITES?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

You'll also need an agent. The best people to talk to are animal reception (at whichever airport you'll use - Heathrow has a large reception centre) and they'll be able to point you in the right direction. Expect costs of approx £600 per shipment.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

No need to worry about CITES, beardies are not a controlled species


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

neep_neep said:


> No need to worry about CITES, beardies are not a controlled species


 
All reptiles are CITES either 1 ,2 , or 3 you will need CITES papers for theses animals.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

clive1973 said:


> All reptiles are CITES either 1 ,2 , or 3 you will need CITES papers for theses animals.



Unfortunately not, realistically only a very small percentage of reptile species are covered by CITES.

Bearded dragons are not on CITES, therefore CITES papers will not be needed


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

neep_neep said:


> Unfortunately not, realistically only a very small percentage of reptile species are covered by CITES.
> 
> Bearded dragons are not on CITES, therefore CITES papers will not be needed


What like Ball pythons and Leopard Geckos ? they need CITES paperwork as my mate imports them from the USA.

I stand to be corrected, no problem with that !


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Balls & Boas do, but I know corns don't, and I didn't think leopard geckos did, or bearded dragons.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, I was wrong about the beardeds , sorry !!!!!!!!!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, Ball Pythons are covered, though Leopard Geckos are not - so he shouldn't be needing CITES papers for those.

These are some useful links:

The species directory CITES-listed species database

And an 'at-a-glance' full list of species: New Appendices

Lizards are on about page 27 of the document 


Sorry, CITES issues are a pet subject of mine :blush:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

ditto post 8 !!


----------

